# Rebinding Leather Bibles



## matthew11v25 (Mar 26, 2005)

Anyone know of some reputable (good quality) Leather Bible rebinders? That specialize in binding leather books and Bibles. 
I have been to a few sites that look good, but nothing beats good "word of mouth" recommendations.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 26, 2005)

Meckling Bookbinding did mine; I went w/ the goatskin!

Do a google for them matt.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 26, 2005)

Norris Bookbinding. They are literally the best in the nation. That's according to several librarians at seminaries that my father and I know. That's how we got to using them. Here is their website: http://www.norrisbookbinding.com/

They have done four of my bibles and several books. Each is excellent, far exceeding the original. They took my much used and very much falling apart preaching bible and made it better than when it was new. Cost? 79.00 Merely a drop in the bucket for keeping 20 years of notes for another 20.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 26, 2005)

Lawrence,

Thanks...I will check them out.


Scott,

I will check out meckling. I did google and have made calls to a few companies...but I prefer "word of mouth".


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 26, 2005)

Which is considered better goatskin, calfskin, morocco (I heard of this...not sure what it is)?


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 26, 2005)

Goatskin, if properly cured, can wear very well. I have mine done in calfskin or Moroccan. They both wear exceptionally well, have a good 'hand'. I'm assuming you are rebinding a 'limp' leather rather than a stiff leather binding.


----------

